# Who got their permit and where?



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Me and my two friends got ours for zone J hunt 106, first hunt.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

my uncle and i will be hunting private land in livingston county...1st hunt

Mikie


----------



## greasy (Oct 5, 2005)

for the first time I get a chance with the first hunt in zone K. Well see if this year is like all the others where the birds are everywhere during the first hunt and nowhere when it was my turn.....


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

I also drew second hunt in area K...There is never a shortage of birds on our land, but we are on the very southern boarder of section K. Saw a group of 15 mature Toms about 2 weeks ago, actually had to stop in the road for them to cross in front of me.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Got mine, UP bound first week of May. Hope the steelhead are running.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Spring Turkey Drawing.

Drawing: 2008 Spring Turkey 

Customer Name: MICHAEL PAUL NORDSTROM 
Address: 6721 LESSITER RD NE 
BELDING MI 48809-9319 
Birth Date: 6/8/1973 

Successful Hunt: 
Hunt Date(s): 04/21/08 - 05/04/08 
Hunt Description: UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 
Area: 0301 

License to purchase: 
Item Number: 166 
Item Description: RES Spring Turkey 
Available for Purchase: 3/1/2008 

time to get the gear out and do a little sitting and see if i head out in the am or just wait for the afternoon. last year the birds roosted on my place but would fly down across the swamp (anothers guy property) and i never did get the chance to do an afternoon hunt need to figure a way to change thier habbit to have them fly down on my place


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

First hunt, lets hope it isn't too early as is some years. Should be good this year!!!


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Second Season...Gaylord Area....


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

unit A  1st  hunt AND ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST:woohoo1::bouncy: just mounted my MUELLER (PRISIM) scope on the SBE II


----------



## HUNT4FUN (Jan 10, 2006)

2nd Season Area K Cant Wait:d


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I will be hunting private land in Livingston county, first time turkey hunter


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Hunt 234 for me.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Unit ZA second hunt.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hunt 234 for myself and my brother. But then we just bought them over the counter back in January so we already knew. Like the longer season, more time to play in the woods.


----------



## GoaLE (Jan 3, 2008)

*Drawing:*2008 Spring Turkey*Customer Id:*050571107203275*Customer Name:*STANFORD GREGORY BUCKOWICH *Birth Date:*3/19/1985 *Successful Hunt:* *Hunt Date(s):*04/21/08 - 05/31/08 *Hunt Description:*UNIT M - GENERAL *Area:*0110 *License to purchase:* *Item Number:*168*Item Description:*NR Spring Turkey*Available for Purchase:*3/1/2008

This is my first time, so if anyone would like to pass on some scouting info it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I didn't apply for one :bloos:
But I am hunting in the U.P. have a friend that works for the DNR up in stephenson, the guy in the wildlife dept. told him not even to appy since they hardly ever sell out of the tags, worked last year, and with 4755 tags left for up there, I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I got unit ZZ, hunt # 301 private land, Lapeer County, heard them gobbling 2 wks. ago while getting the Sunday paper. Mike


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hunt 234, private prop in Washtenaw.

J-


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

2nd year applying and 2nd year getting turned down

always left overs


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

My father and I will be hunting public land in Clare County.


----------

